# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  Twitch.TV/Youtube background design

## vianko

deleted -tooshort

----------


## vianko

Xantiln- Twitch.tv *done!*

----------


## vianko

DJLOLSWEQT- Twitch.tv *done!*

----------


## vianko

Ruxxy- Twitch.tv *done!*
Sh4d0wko- Twitch.tv *done!*

----------


## vianko

Proffset- Twitch.tv *done!*

----------


## Flewer

No offense, but you're taking a quiet amount of money for your work consider how good you are.

----------


## cx7Heaven

I agree, you should lower your price.

----------


## vianko

I sold them few for 30€ so i tought it was good price, because lot of people with worst designs or on same level selling them for like 60$. Its hard to set a good price for everyone. But i will go back to 20€.

----------


## vianko

Titters (LegendaryLea) - Twitch.tv *done!*
(only background, she had a long bio wich she dont want to change)

----------


## vianko

Papagaj - Twitch.tv *done!*

----------


## vianko

Again in work!
If you want Twitch.TV or Youtube layout just write me, price for Twitch is 15€ now (20USD) and 10€ for Youtube (14USD)

Twitch remaked their Twitch layout so i had to link previous works to my deviantart, you can check it

also Papagaj - Twitch.tv *remaked!* (twitch.tv background is not working atm for some reason)

----------


## vianko

Ragelaf- Twitch.tv and Youtube *done!*

----------


## vianko

Yipez- Twitch.tv *done!*

----------


## Harambeqt

*I love the one you made for my old retail friend Proffset.
/Vouch*
--
And to people complaining about high prices - DIY?
Srs.

----------


## vianko

Im glad you like it  :Smile: 

About year ago when i stopped with wow i also stopped with twitch graphics for some time so i deleted proffset from skype :/ after some time he was trying to contact me but i was too busy so i did not responded and i feel bad for it... :/

He was second person for which i did graphics, ruxxy (if you know him) told him about me  :Big Grin:

----------


## vianko

Xresolutionzx- Twitch.tv and Youtube *done!*

----------


## vianko

Raginginmate- Twitch.tv *done!*

----------


## ev0

If the guy I'm having to do my graphics falls through, I'd love to hire you to design my stream. I like your style, it's bold and catchy. 

Add me on skype if you have sometime: evosdesign

Cheers

----------


## vianko

Sounds good  :Smile:

----------


## vianko

Invention aka SniffingPickles- Twitch.tv *done!*

----------


## ev0

> Invention aka SniffingPickles- Twitch.tv *done!*


Great job all around. Really satisfied with the outcome. My only regret is not going to him first. $20 pays for his expedited expertise. I'm really happy. Thanks Vianko!~

----------


## vianko

From today i will go only money first... all say thanks to Alexjr07 Twitch

I did layout for him, then he wanted to go like> half of design first-10$-second half-10$... i told him i will not send him design first (he saw screenshots and he liked it) so he told okay, he asked few uselees questions about what he is buying and then deleted me from skype and decide to ignore me = waste of time for me...

i have in plan to mass flag his YT and twitch channel, but i need to wait couple of days for VPN

----------


## dj_jumpbeatz

Hello
hit me up on steam
Sivar steam name

----------


## huffwin

hey man I added you on skype lets talk

----------


## vianko

after long time again online, going to sell designs again, will update first post about new rules etc

----------


## TSBowsta

Postin added on skype

----------


## vianko

yea waiting for your reply  :Smile:

----------


## Lokiskye

Yo, do you still sell these?

----------

